# Brenner probleme



## lg-king (10. Oktober 2003)

Wenn ich eine cd brennen will kackt mein pc in der mitte ab, dann geht nix anderes als reset. habe vor eina woche formatitert und habe davor wie jetzt auich nero 6 benutzt.vorher war alles kein prob  habe winxp pro.
wo liegt das prob


----------



## lg-king (11. Oktober 2003)

Ich bracuhe hilfeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## SilentWarrior (11. Oktober 2003)

Nicht so ungeduldig, mein Lieber. Damit machst du dich nur unbeliebt.

Ich kann dir nicht gross weiterhelfen, nur mal zwei Fragen:

1. Hast du Brennertreiber installiert? Kann sicher nicht schaden.
2. Benutzt du die gleichen Rohlinge wie vorher? Daran könnte es nämlich auch liegen.

Also, bloss kein Stress! Irgendjemand wird schon eine Antwort wissen, und der wird sie dann (hoffentlich) auch posten. Ob du jetzt dreimal quengelst oder nicht, wird den-/diejenigen auch nicht schneller aufs Board bringen. 

Grüsse

SilentWarrior


----------



## lg-king (11. Oktober 2003)

jo treiber sind installiert. ich benutze tatsächlich andere rohlinge als vorher aber es hat bei 2 verschiedenen firmen nich funktioniert.


----------



## SilentWarrior (11. Oktober 2003)

Hm... vielleicht liegt's an den Daten, die du brennen willst. Hast du die vorher schonmal gebrannt? Könnte sein, dass die irgendwie defekt sind oder so.


----------



## Xmas (11. Oktober 2003)

*Bleibt die maus stehen?*

wenn die maus stehen bleibt dann ist das ein recht klares zeichen für falschen oder defekten IDE Treiber... oder auch plattenfehler ... wobei wenn das nur beim brennen passiert eher nicht
welche betriebsystem
ist brenner an master oder an slave ... brennst du von einer platte die am selben strang angeschlossen ist ? läuft WinAmp während des brennens störungsfrei? (wenn nich währe das ein zeichen dafür dass UDMA nicht an ist und er die platten mit PIO anspricht)


----------



## lg-king (11. Oktober 2003)

sieht so aus als ob die rohlinge schuld sind


----------

